# Memorial Day



## MPowers (May 29, 2011)

Tomorrow is Memorial day in the US. Remember those who have served and did not return, from 1776 til today. Thank them for their sacrifice, the sacrifice that makes our way of life possible. If you enjoy your freedom - Thank a Vet! Reach out and comfort those who have lost loved ones. Help the wounded to heal whether the wounds are visible or hidden. 

Michael
Michael Powers, USMC Viet Nam Veteran
Once a Marine, always a Marine.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 29, 2011)

Michael,

Thank you for your service. Condolences for your comrades who we remember on Memorial Day. My flag will be out in memory of all who have fallen and the hope that no more ever shall need to fall in combat.


----------



## mstaylor (May 29, 2011)

My arena is a war memorial, the two main rooms and all the breakout rooms are named for battles in different wars. Out front we have a memorial area with all the service flags and a plaque area listing all the fallen vets in our area. We will do a ceremony in the morning with the local American Legion. I will be running sound for the event, my wife is the liason from the building. Up until this year my son was a Sgt in the JrROTC unit that does the flag portion.


----------



## MPowers (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for your support. Last Night I watched the 22nd annual Memorial Day concert on PBS. Our war was 40 years ago. While I applaud and cheer today's support of the troops, I still hurt and from the animosity and indifference when we went over and when we returned.


----------



## mstaylor (May 31, 2011)

I was a teenager through most of it and I never understood the mind set that caused people to treat soldiers badly. If it were not for you and others we wouldn't have the rights we enjoy in this country. Believe in whatever politics you wish, that is a right, but do not downgrade or belittle anyone who puts on a uniform and fights for our country.


----------



## ScottT (May 31, 2011)

I am headed to ANC Thursday to visit my grandfather's resting place. If anyone would like me to visit other sites, please PM me.


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 1, 2011)

A SOLDIER DIED TODAY
Originally Titled, "JUST A COMMON SOLDIER"

by A. Lawrence Vaincourt ©1985 

He was getting old and paunchy and his hair was falling fast,
And he sat around the Legion, telling stories of the past
Of a war that he had fought in and the deeds that he had done,
In his exploits with his buddies; they were heroes, every one.

And tho' sometimes, to his neighbors, his tales became a joke,
All his Legion buddies listened, for they knew whereof he spoke.
But we'll hear his tales no longer for old Bill has passed away,
And the world's a little poorer, for a soldier died today.

He will not be mourned by many, just his children and his wife,
For he lived an ordinary and quite uneventful life.
Held a job and raised a family, quietly going his own way,
And the world won't note his passing, though a soldier died today.

When politicians leave this earth, their bodies lie in state,
While thousands note their passing and proclaim that they were great.
Papers tell their whole life stories, from the time that they were young,
But the passing of a soldier goes unnoticed and unsung.

Is the greatest contribution to the welfare of our land
A guy who breaks his promises and cons his fellow man?
Or the ordinary fellow who, in times of war and strife,
Goes off to serve his Country and offers up his life?

A politician's stipend and the style in which he lives
Are sometimes disproportionate to the service that he gives.
While the ordinary soldier, who offered up his all,
Is paid off with a medal and perhaps, a pension small.

It's so easy to forget them for it was so long ago,
That the old Bills of our Country went to battle, but we know
It was not the politicians, with their compromise and ploys,
Who won for us the freedom that our Country now enjoys.

Should you find yourself in danger, with your enemies at hand,
Would you want a politician with his ever-shifting stand?
Or would you prefer a soldier, who has sworn to defend
His home, his kin and Country and would fight until the end?

He was just a common soldier and his ranks are growing thin,
But his presence should remind us we may need his like again.
For when countries are in conflict, then we find the soldier's part
Is to clean up all the troubles that the politicians start.

If we cannot do him honor while he's here to hear the praise,
Then at least let's give him homage at the ending of his days.
Perhaps just a simple headline in a paper that would say,
Our Country is in mourning, for a soldier died today.

--------------------


-w


----------



## jwl868 (Jun 1, 2011)

The cadence of the last poem reminded me of one of my father’s favorites. 

TOMMY 
by Rudyard Kipling (1865-1936) 

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play. 

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide. 

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll. 

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind. 

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!


-------
When I was in high school (early 1970s), I was on the forensic team, and for the poetry part of prose/poetry, I used Tommy Atkins, The Performance (by James Dickey), and Incident of the French Camp (by Robert Browning). I don’t think anyone really wanted to hear them…


Joe


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 2, 2011)

MPowers said:


> Thank you for your support. Last Night I watched the 22nd annual Memorial Day concert on PBS. Our war was 40 years ago. While I applaud and cheer today's support of the troops, I still hurt and from the animosity and indifference when we went over and when we returned.


 
Unfortunately, Michael, I think that it is the reaction that it is the realization of how poorly we treated you and your comrades that we have a better acceptance of our armed forces. I hope that you can have some healing with the knowledge that the younger generations may not support war, but I think that we have learned not to blame the men and women in uniform.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 2, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> ... I think that it is .... it is the realization of how poorly we treated you and your comrades that we have a better acceptance of our armed forces. I hope that you can have some healing with the knowledge that the younger generations may not support war, but I think that we have learned not to blame the men and women in uniform.



I think it is also a result of 9/11 and the aftermath. People began to realize that isolationism does not insulate a country from world events and politics. Whether or not we as individuals or as a country, agree with or approve of an issue across the globe, does not mean we do not have to protect ourselves and our families from the various (in my mind misguided or insane) individuals or "causes" that exist. There were a lot of Nam Vets that didn't "approve" of the war. Soldiers serve their country, their comrades, not necessarily a cause. I am uplifted that the American public has learned to separate the soldier from the "issue/war/cause" . Will the hurt ever end? No, it happened, it was a fact of the time. The hurt is now a part of the past, the past can not change, so it will always be there. The good part is that the hurt *IS* in the past, not the present, so change can happen and I hope it will be a permanent change. All soldiers wish there was a world where their profession or service was not necessary, but until then, support the soldier, curse the need.


----------



## robartsd (Jun 6, 2011)

MPowers said:


> People began to realize that isolationism does not insulate a country from world events and politics.


 
Isolationism has not been a part of US foreign policy since before WWII. Isolationism and being a/the world "Super Power" are not compatible with each other and our government has chosen the role of "Super Power" for over 65 years. Of course we play by certain rules of engagement and where somewhat shocked to find that the rules we followed were not adopted by our enemies (they very well may see our actions as violating their own rules of engagement).


----------



## SteveB (Jun 6, 2011)

I like to think that one of my nephews, a Marine, a Pilot and a Major in the 3rd Marine Air Wing (I'm certain he thinks of it in that order), serve for all the same reasons we associate with those whom have served our country since it's founding. To preserve our freedoms and to support their fellow soldiers. 

Our generation has a benchmark of those who served in World War Two in terms of the ideal citizen soldier, called up to serve the country in a well defined time of need, that was somewhat less well defined in Korea and Vietnam. Those who served during those 2 wars have never felt the respect as given those in WWII and that's a mistake, as we have come to understand in the assorted crises and wars such as Iraq and Afghanistan, where we have come to correctly disassociate the political reasons for the war from the dedication of those whom have served, disregarding as always, the reasons, in a dedication to the idea that "To Serve" is a reason all it's own. 

That is what we need to remember on Memorial Day. Not the war, but instead the dedication to SERVE.

So a thanks for all that have done so, and a pause that day to those who gave their lives doing so.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 9, 2011)

Sound Off! Who has served their country?
Jon Liles - USN - 1994 -2000


----------



## MPowers (Jun 13, 2011)

Michael Powers USMC, 1965-1969


----------

